# Jedi knight 2 GL problems



## BrokenSword (Jul 12, 2004)

hi! when i try to run jk2 it comes up with the console which it should do (i think) then it sez
JK2: v1.03 win-x86 May 3 2002
Initialising zone memory .....
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars JK II Jedi Outcast\GameData\base\assets5.pk3 (4 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars JK II Jedi Outcast\GameData\base\assets2.pk3 (289 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars JK II Jedi Outcast\GameData\base\assets1.pk3 (8011 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars JK II Jedi Outcast\GameData\base\assets0.pk3 (6674 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars JK II Jedi Outcast\GameData/base

----------------------
14978 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec jk2config.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
...detecting CPU, found AMD w/ 3DNow!

------- Input Initialization -------
Skipping check for DirectInput
Joystick is not active.
------------------------------------
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
--- Common Initialization Complete ---
Working directory: C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars JK II Jedi Outcast\GameData
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\System32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using desktop display depth of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using colorsbits of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
-----------------------
GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem



I have an ATI RAGE 128 graphics card how can i fix this?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Get the latest drivers for your video card here, then it should work.


----------



## BrokenSword (Jul 12, 2004)

i have tried downloading the newest patch but when i try to install it it says This display driver is not compatible with hardware installed on your system  !?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Make sure you're installing the driver for your operating system, and for your video card, Rage 128 series. Don't get the Radeon drivers, as those will not work for you card.


----------



## Mcflurry (Feb 6, 2008)

i have the same problem and my card is an radion x1600 what shoud i do?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Get the latest drivers for your card from http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html

You should be able to run the game just fine, you probably just need new drivers.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

> GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem


This means that the video card is using the basic operating system video drivers
that don't have any real provision for gaming, especially OpenGL gaming.
As McTimson has already posted, update the video driivers!


----------



## tjskier247 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have the same openGl problem. But the game used to work. No changes were made to the computer, and i tried to come play the game one day and it just stopped working


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

tom6049 said:


> This means that the video card is using the basic operating system video drivers
> that don't have any real provision for gaming, especially OpenGL gaming.
> As McTimson has already posted, update the video driivers!


----------



## tjskier247 (Apr 24, 2008)

ok thank you. i followed the link and got to the site ok, but there is a big list of "drivers" that i can update. do you know which i would use?


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

is your card an ATI too? if not you have to go to YOUR card manufacturer's website and download the latest


----------



## tjskier247 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have no clue


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

then check, right click on desktop then click properties then settings and copy and paste the line of text under "Display:"


----------



## Psycher (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya... The JK games are weird sometimes. A lot of the time, if you install a mod for the game if might get confused with other mods and this will happen. Other times, if your messing with settings manually, and you do something wrong, your likely to get an error too.
And besides that, the JK games are really badly produced. JKA should have been a mid-beta still when it was released, bits of code and such for things that aren't even in the game, ghost code from JK2 that somehow transfered over, and loads of errors that are so pathetic they're not even laughable.

So, if you've done anything, ANYTHING, to the game since the last time you've played it, and now its not working, you probably have to reinstall the whole thing.
(btw it helps if you make copies of your cfg files before you do this.)


----------



## tjskier247 (Apr 24, 2008)

I right click, and properties doesn't come up. Is there a control panel setting that allows me to do the same thing?


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

oh sorry are you using vista? if not yes go into control panel click view and click display then go into the settings tab


----------



## tjskier247 (Apr 24, 2008)

i am using vista. would i need to go into the screen resolution?


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

sorry i have no idea... you might have to do some searching... can you run dxdiag like XP users? try it anyway, find the "Run" and type "dxdiag" (without "") and post the log here


----------



## tjskier247 (Apr 24, 2008)

Machine name: DIANE-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista Business (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071023-1545)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: HP Compaq dc5750 Microtower
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ (2 CPUs), ~2.5GHz
Memory: 1918MB RAM
Page File: 1179MB used, 2878MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode


----------



## tjskier247 (Apr 24, 2008)

Machine name: DIANE-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista&#8482; Business (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071023-1545)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: HP Compaq dc5750 Microtower
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ (2 CPUs), ~2.5GHz
Memory: 1918MB RAM
Page File: 1179MB used, 2878MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode


----------

